# FurryCoin Launching Soon



## Cutiecat (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm excited to announce that FurryCoin is only 24 hours from being released! 

We're aiming for 13 Jan 2014 - 1:30pm UTC / 8:30am EST as the official general public release. All source code will be available online shortly after and there will be giveaways on our IRC channel and on the Bitcointalk.org announcement thread for the launch. I'll also do a free coin giveaway here after launch too if the mods allow it. 

More info @ http://www.furrycoin.org/


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 12, 2014)

Neat.  A brand new way to screw furry artists out of payment.


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 12, 2014)

Did you get permission from the artist to use that image?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 12, 2014)

So where would one be able to use a FurryCoin within the first week of investing into it?


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 12, 2014)

Ansitru said:


> Did you get permission from the artist to use that image?



Good question.  DA source, FA source.  Edit: I'm pretty sure this well is beyond my scope of authority.

Edit again: There's a link to f4814n's FA on the page.  Guess that answers that.



Lastdirewolf said:


> So where would one be able to use a FurryCoin within the first week of investing into it?



Paying for commissions on Twitter. :V

Edit:  Launch on Monday the Thirteenth, eh?



Cutiecat said:


> I'll also do a free coin giveaway here after launch too if the mods allow it.



I don't think we will, but I'll ask.


----------



## Cutiecat (Jan 13, 2014)

Ansitru said:


> Did you get permission from the artist to use that image?



Sure did, wouldn't use one of his wonderful images without it!


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 13, 2014)

ArielMT said:


> Paying for commissions on Twitter. :V



But this implies intrinsic value. I can _pay_ with a wide variety of things, but what exactly is worth its weight in gold, or general currency?

 FurryCoin doesn't appear to have intrinsic value, nor any place to spend it, thus it sounds like carrying around a bag of week-old dead chickens, and attempting to purchase otherwise useful items or services. *shrug*


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jan 13, 2014)

SO it's the Furry version of Bitcoin and it's about as useful. There is nothing to buy with it, you can only promise that it has value, and you can't physically touch it. The Bitcoin is like saying you have a bunch of IOUs from the Tooth Fairy that will be delivered by Santa Claus and the Easter Bunny on their days off.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 13, 2014)

..._why_


----------



## Lobar (Jan 13, 2014)

hahahahahahahahahaha

this seriously made my night

thanks


----------



## Tharronis (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm eagerly awaiting the death of all things BitCoin / ___Coin related.  In the mean time I guess everyone can grab some popcorn and watch as people find new and creative ways to wast-- .. _invest_ .. their money.


----------



## chesse20 (Jan 13, 2014)

O boy more crypto currency bullshit 

thought doge coin was going to be the last straw but looks like we're only on the bottom of the haystack


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jan 13, 2014)

chesse20 said:


> O boy more crypto currency bullshit
> 
> thought doge coin was going to be the last straw but looks like we're only on the bottom of the haystack



I think the old-fashioned way of paying- cold hard cash, or credit or check, which is just a promise to pay cold, hard cash in the future. The BitCoin is the Beanie Baby of currency- you can spend lots of real money buying them but you are buying something intrinsically worthless. It cannot be flipped and is essentially useless.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 13, 2014)

Taralack said:


> ..._why_



That was my first thought as well.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 13, 2014)

Lastdirewolf said:


> But this implies intrinsic value. I can _pay_ with a wide variety of things, but what exactly is worth its weight in gold, or general currency?
> 
> FurryCoin doesn't appear to have intrinsic value, nor any place to spend it, thus it sounds like carrying around a bag of week-old dead chickens, and attempting to purchase otherwise useful items or services. *shrug*



Dead chickens as a currency tend to experience accelerated deflation.  It's more like game tokens good only at a shuttered arcade or HHGG's triganic pu currency: If exchange to something of value is possible, it's as convenient as exchanging ningis for dollars or pounds.

Eight ningis make one pu, but since the ningi is a 6,500-mile-wide rubber coin, no one has ever owned enough to make one pu.


----------



## RTDragon (Jan 13, 2014)

What the hell am i reading another bitcoin ripoff. Seriously i really wish this type of crap was not allowed in the forums. This is opening for quite a ripoff in the artist community.


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 13, 2014)

RTDragon said:


> What the hell am i reading another bitcoin ripoff. Seriously i really wish this type of crap was not allowed in the forums. This is opening for quite a ripoff in the artist community.



Except most, if not all artists will continue to only accept established currencies such as the USD for payment.
I don't even know of any artists accepting bitcoin, let alone other cryptocurrencies.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 13, 2014)

BitCoin has enough trouble, it's very niche but at least enough people in it that agree 'This thingy has value' but it's still so few people that it's value can be rapidly be shifted by events, shifted in ways unimaginable to other currencies.  A 'FurryCoin', on the other hand would be minuscule by comparison that it could never have any agreed value.  What would you do with it?  Accept a FurryCoin for art but who would translate it to cash?  What other uses?  Exchange that for more art?  There's barely an 'economy' in the furry fandom using real currencies in the first place!


----------



## Zenia (Jan 13, 2014)

Ansitru said:


> Except most, if not all artists will continue to only accept established currencies such as the USD for payment.
> I don't even know of any artists accepting bitcoin, let alone other cryptocurrencies.


Exactly. I would never accept someone paying in something like bitcoins... I don't even understand them. I like USD.


----------

